# HR24-500 Cinema Connection



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

I have 2-HR20-700's and 1-HR24-500. I can't receive the Direct Cinema Channels on 1000 & 1100 on the HR24. All other VOD channels come in on the HR24. The 2 HR20's receive all the VOD channels including 1000 & 1100. Any ideas as to why it is just these 2 channels on the HR24 only? I have a 16 swim to a 8-way splitter to the receivers. The broadband in connected straight to the 8-way splitter and then to my router via an Ethernet cable.Thanks in Advance.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I guess the first dumb question would be what does the system info screen show?
Is the HR24 connected to the internet and does it show "coax network"?


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I guess the first dumb question would be what does the system info screen show?
> Is the HR24 connected to the internet and does it show "coax network"?


It says Internet Connected.
It says Coax Connected.
All the other VOD channels work except for the Direct Cinema channels


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jeffloby said:


> It says Internet Connected.
> It says Coax Connected.
> All the other VOD channels work except for the Direct Cinema channels


Well it doesn't sound like there is a problem on your end, so I'd try resending authorization from the DirecTV website and then give it 24 hours.


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

On Network Setup-Advanced Setup, It shows connected to the internet
On Network Setup-Network Services, It shows that network services has started successfully, but connection test failed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jeffloby said:


> On Network Setup-Advanced Setup, It shows connected to the internet
> On Network Setup-Network Services, It shows that network services has started successfully, but connection test failed.


Don't worry about network services.
All of mine show the 202 error and TVApps work fine.


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Don't worry about network services.
> All of mine show the 202 error and TVApps work fine.


OK, Thanks. I have refreshed the signal, I will see tomorrow evening if the channels are showing up and report back.


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

VOS, thanks for your help. The channels were back this morning. Thank you


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jeffloby said:


> VOS, thanks for your help. The channels were back this morning. Thank you


They can take "some time" to show up.


----------

